# Stand



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey guys my 55 is ready (finally) but am facing a bigger problem.....no stand and no moola to spring for one either!

the botton of the tanks dimensions are 36Lx20W.

i have a stand thats 26Lx14W. can i put a 1/2inch thick plywood board on top of this matching the dimensions of the tank bottom and place the tank on this?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Probably not a good idea. You would be overhanging 5" on each side if you got it dead centered. The weight of a 55g tank is about 459 lbs or 208 kgs. That is a lot of weight to rest on unsupported plywood.

BTW... 36x20x what? A standard 55g is 48L x 20H x 13D


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

36l*20w*18h


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Zakk. I tend to agree with COM. I think it would be risky. You could probably build yourself a stand with that piece of plywood and a few 2x4's.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think you could use it because the cantilever is < 20%. However, I think you'd need a stronger board and get it exactly centered. I vote for build a stand of 2 x 4s also


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. i'll just build a stand.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

36 x 20 x 18....now that is a nice dimension for a 55.... 2" deeper front to back than our 50 "breeder" tanks here... wish they would do that here...
i am with the others zakk..better to build a stand with a 2x4 type lumber...
and while you are building it , make it a bit longer so you can fit another 55 on the bottom.....maximize your available space...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks Sir. thats exactly what i was thinking. either way i will have excess space at the bottom. was thinkin of puttin the 25 there though. and build a 75 and place it where the 25 is.


----------

